# HELP! Mechanic Buddy got Cancer (B Series not starting)



## SlayRide (1 mo ago)

Hey Guys. Reading lots from ya'll. And everyone here seems much smarter than myself. My mechanic friend who was going to work on my B Series got bladder cancer and going through surgery and now Chemo. He will be fine I think but I am working on my JD B Series. It's a 51. Going to say it was converted to 12 Volt as it has a 12 Volt battery under the seat. I think they originally came as 6 Volt, but I didn't have that conversion done if that was the case. It was working fine one day then the next just won't start. Turns over fine, can smell fuel but just won't pop. He said try a new condenser coil so I did. Still the same. I am NO mechanic. I know enough to be dangerous, but that's about it. I purchased a round of stuff I thought might help. But before I go doing anything I figured I would ask a direction before I get going. My farm/land is 74 miles away so it's not a quick, "Step outside and try this and that" kind of affair. Here is what I bought just to have a few things when I go up. Also got a spark plug wire tester to take with me. Fuel is non-ethanol and new. Was working fine until one day just wouldn't start.

1 0 1 ABC065 Ignition Switch, Key Switch 13.59 13.59
1 0 1 ABC068 Starter Solenoid Relay Assembly 13.99 13.99
1 0 1 ABC186 Distributor Dust Cover with felt gasket, washer and 9.99 9.99
1 0 1 ABC218 Oil Filter 14.99 14.99
1 0 1 JDS268 Ignition Tune-Up Kit 19.99 19.99
1 0 1 JDS513 Horizontal Distributor Cap -- Fits John Deere A, B, 29.99 29.99
1 0 1 JDS643 New & Improved! Spark Plug Wiring Set with coppe 17.99 17.99

Any help/advice is much appreciated. Les


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you've owned this B for a while..starting can be quirky sometimes. If you smell gas I'd pull the plugs and see if it flooded. Also while plugs are out..check spark before messing with the distributor. Open the release cock underneath engine before cranking. As you should know always turn gas off when parked. Starting procedure...gas on..switch on..half throttle..full choke til 1st pop..then again if needed. Easy tractor to flood. If you have fuel and spark... pull start usually works well. B


----------



## SlayRide (1 mo ago)

Cool. I have pulled plugs in past and didn't appear flooded. Have drained carb and tried to restart as well hoping that may releive some flooding if that was the case. Just got spark tester so will definitely do that, good idea thank you. So now the key thing brings up a thought. It hasn't ever needed the key on as it's painted over. If the key is "bypassed" does that mean there is electricity coming from the battery to the ignition 24/7? It does turn over whenever I go to try and start it. I wonder if any of that has come loose. But if it was on all the time would that make the battery loose all it's charge just sitting there?

Dang I feel stupid some days. But I am trying.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

My guess is ign points have oxidized. I suggest filing points lightly then with points together drag a $1 bill to remove any filings. Then attempt starting engine.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

As TxJim mentioned points should be checked if no spark at plugs. Key switch on a B is new to me.. Early model had no switch and late models had push/pull switch as I recall. Electrical system was originally 6v positive ground. B


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Tractors that came equipped with distributer had keyed ign switch.


----------



## SlayRide (1 mo ago)

Headed up this weekend. Will try ignition points first as that's pretty easy. Thanks everyone for advice.


----------

